# القشور في البويلر boiler scale المرجل او الغلاية



## kadhim ali (9 فبراير 2010)

القشور في البويلر boiler scale
سؤال يطرح نفسه من هو الخاسر في معركة حماية المراجل من التآكل وتكوين القشور؟؟ 
الجواب الرابح هو من يحمي المرجل من تراكم القشور كونها متكونة لا محال والذي يضع برنامج حماية متكامل على طول سنوات الاستعمال 
من هذا الجواب ننطلق بعادا هذا التقرير اسئل الله لكل العاملين به الاستفادة 
أسباب تكوين القشور scale
القشور او الأملاح التي تسبب القشور ونموها هو وجودها أصلا في المياه المغذية للمرجل وكذلك التآكل الحاصل في المعدن للمرجل وأجزاءه اثناء عمليه التشغيل حيث يبدأ التكوين بسبب التفاعلات الكيمائية ووجود عوامل المساعدة التي تزيد او تسرع التفاعلات هذه التي طالما أرهقت العاملين بهذا الحقل 
تعمتد تكون هذه الطبقات على ماهو مذاب بالمياه المغذي هاو بالأحرى مكونات المياه وبمصطلح علمي دقيق هو ثابت الذائبيه للأملاح solubility products characteristic  فعند درجات الغليان فان بيكاربونات الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم تحلل الى كربونات كما في المعادلة 
Ca(HCO3)2 + H2O ====CaCO3 +H2O + CO2
حيث ان ذائبيه أملاح الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم تزاد بزيادة درجات الحرارة فما عدا شذوذ كبريتات المغنسيوم والتي أيضا تتفاعل في المرجل التي تكون أملاح المغنسيوم القليلة الذائبيه بينما نجد كبريتات الكالسيوم تذوب بدرجة 212 فرهنهايت او 100 مئوي وتزداد بزيادة الحرارة كما في الجدول 1 المرفق وهذه ألمشكله الرئيسية حيث ان سلفات الكالسيوم تميل الى الترسيب على الأجزاء الحارة لمعدن البويلرر وهنا يبدأ النمو للقشور على الاغلب فان العسرة تكون قشور ذا جهد إثناء ترسبها خارج المحلول خلال تسخين الماء 
اما أملاح الصوديوم فان ذوبانها يزداد بزيادة الحرارة والتي عادة لأتكون رواسب ولكن تكون الراسب بسبب تبخير الماء وفقدان المياه لكميات منها اي الماء H2O 
الجدول 1
ذائبيه المواد الكيماوية مقاسه بكربونات الكالسيوم ملغم /لتر
املاح الكالسيوم البيكاربونات والكربونات والكبريتات في درجة 32 فرهنهايت 1.6و15و1.2 على التوالي وعند 212 فرهنهايت أي 100 مئوي تتحلل و13 و1.2 على التوالي 
اما أملاح المغنسيوم البيكاربونات والكربونات والكبريتات في درجة 32 فرهنهايت 37,100و101و170000 على التوالي وعند 212 فرهنهايت أي 100 مئوي تتحلل و75 و356,000 على التوالي 
وأملاح الصوديوم البيكاربونات والكربونات والكبريتات في درجة 32 فرهنهايت 38,700و61,400و33,600 على التوالي وعند 212 فرهنهايت أي 100 مئوي تتحلل و243,000,000 و10,0002 على التوالي 
ملاحظة الألوان تمثل نفس المادة بنفس لون الرقم 
وعلى العموم فان ذائبيه السيليكات SILICA SOLUBILITY بالبويلر تزداد بزيادة القاعدية ALKALINITY 
ولغرض الحفاظ على عدم ترسب السليكا يجب الحفاظ على القيم التالية من القاعدية ALKALINITY
ضغط المرجل اقل من 150 PSI يجب ان تكون القاعدية /السليكا هي 1.5 وعند ضغط 150-250 يجب ان تكون 2.0 وعند ضغط 250-400 ان تكون 2.5 
اما أكثر من 400 PSI هنا يجب تحديدها لسبب أخر وهو عدم حملها CARRYOVERوليس الترسيب 
وهناك ترسيب اخر للحديد المحمول بالماء وهذا يحدث عند PH 10 وهو عادة نواتج التآكل. على اي حال فان نواتج التآكل بالمرجل من مكونات نواة تكوين القشور 
كيفية تكوين القشور 
نوعية العوالق في المياه هي المسببة لتكوين القشور مثل العسرة والسليكا ونواتج التآكل وبطريقتين الأولى هي الترسيب المباشر على سطوح المعادن والثانية تترسب بسبب وجودها كمواد عالقة صلبة في المياه تستقر على السطوح الحارة بسبب انتقال درجات الحرارة 
تكوين القشور يشبه إذابة العناصر الكيماوية او إذابة المعادن في الماء في التربة عند ملامسه المياه للتربة او إذابة الصخور فعند درجات الحرارة العالية في المراجل تذوب هذه العناصر في المياه وبالتالي تترسب والمركبات التي وجدت في قشور المراجل كما يلي 
ACMIE Na2.OFeO3.4SIO2,,,ANLCITE Na2O.AL2O3.4SIO2.H2O,,,ANHYDRITE CaSO4,,,ARAGONITE CaCO3,,,MAGNESIUM PHSPATE Mg3(PO4)2-Mg(OH)2,,, BRUCITE Mg(OH)2,,, CALCIUM HYDROXIDE Ca(OH)2,,,CALCITE CaCO3,,, COPPER CU,,,CUPRITE CU2O,,,FERROUS OXIDE FeO,,, GENTNITE Fe2O3.H2O,,, GYPSUM CaSO4.2H2O,,,HEATITE Fe2O3,,, HYDROXYAPATITE Ca10(PO4)6(OH)2,,,MAGNETITE Fe3O4,,, SERPENTINE 3MgO.SIO2.2H2O,,,SODIUM FERROUS NaFePO4,,,TENORITE CUO,,,THENARDITE Na2SO4,,,XONOTLITE 5CaO.5SIO2.H2O​​حيث نلاحظ اغلبها أملاح الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم وبعض الأملاح الأخرى 
المشاكل الناتجة من تكوين القشرة 
حماية المراجل مهمة جدا لسببين الأول القشور تسبب ارتفاع حرارة المعدن metal overheating  والثاني القشور تساهم في عملية التآكل 
تدوير المياه في المراجل وفي الأنابيب بالذات يمتص الحرارة ويبرد المعدن إثناء هذه العملية وكذلك يخفض كفاءة التسخين وهي ما تسمى عملية انتقال الحرارة وكنتيجة فان القشور تنقل بعض من هذه الحرارة او تضيعها فعند درجة حرارة 900 فرهنهايت تبدأ المعادن بالضعف 
فالمراجل ذات النسب العالية من انتقال الحرارة فان القشور تنمو بسرعة إثناء عملية التآكل , وكذلك تبخير ماء المرجل يسبب ترسب وممكن من التفاعلات يكون caustic soda  ((تركيز عالي لل OH السالب)) وهو قادر على تأكل المعدن بصورة سريعة مثل تقيح خلايا جسم الإنسان تحت الالتهابات الجلدية وهي مرتبطة باكاسيد الحديد في المراجل العالية الضغوط 

كيف نحمي البويلر من القشور 
نحتاج الى كل جهد لحماية المراجل اولها يجب ان تكون المياه خالية من العسرة وأعلى قيمة لها هى 1 ملغم ومعالجة المياه المغذية ضرورية جدا واقل كمية من العسرة او الحديد حيث قيمة 1 ملغم حديد في الماء تسبب 500lbs من القشرة والقواعد لحماية المرجل هي اولا نسيطر على ترسب الأملاح او العسرة او إزالتها قبل التغذية وفي المناطق الباردة الثاني هي عملية السيطرة على المواد العالقة وتحويلها او معاملتها كأطيان حيث يجب معالجته قبل التدوير او الاستعمال والثالث إنزال الأطيان بواسطة التصريف المستمر والاضطراري للمرجل 

المواد الكيمياوية المستخدمة في حماية المرجل من القشور 
هناك نوعان من المواد اولها softening chemical والثاني sludge conditioners  الأول يستخدم لتخليص المياه من العسرة ومنها كربونات الصوديوم والصودا الكاوية وهناك أنواع مختلفة وهي الأكثر استعمالا ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديومtri-soduim,Na3po4,disodium Na2Hpo4.and tri poly Na5p3o10,etc) sodium phosphate ( كما في المعادلات 
Ca++ +Na2CO3=====CaCO3 +Na+
3Ca++ + 2Na3PO4====Ca(PO4)2 + 6Na+
وهنا الكالسيوم يتحد مع الفوسفيت مكونا Ca10(PO4)6.(OH)2
MG++ +2NaOH====MG(OH)2 +2Na+
MG(OH)2 + SIO2 ==== MG(OH)2.SIO2
السيليكات تتحد مع المغنسيوم مكونه 3MGO.2SIO2.2H2O 
استعمال المواد العضوية لتكيف الأطيان sludge conditioning 
تكييف الأطيان او جعلها سهلة الإزالة او الرفع او الخروج مع التصريف خصوصا كعميلة تشغيلية يستخدم مواد عضوية مستقرة حراريا 
ممكن ان تصنف 
1-tannins  التانيين يؤثر او يعمل على كربونات الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم ويجعلها عالية التركيز كأطيان وغير مرتبطة بمركبات أي غرويات حرة ممكن ترفع بواسطة التصريف 
2- lignin's  تؤثر يؤثر او يعمل في الفوسفات والحديد يجعلها مغلفة غير مرتبطة كأطيان وبالتالي سهولة نزولها بواسطة التصريف المستمر 
3- starch organics  تؤثر يؤثر او يعمل على السيليكات العالية التركيز او ممكن تعمل عندما يكون الماء ملوثا بالنفط البسيط 

_والسلام عليكم واعتذر عن السهو والغلط وأتمنى ممن يعمل بهذا المجال الاستفادة شاكرا إصغائكم وسائلكم الدعاء _


----------



## abu elwan (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررر


----------



## م.سما الليل (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك 

على المعلومات 

م.سما الليل


----------



## نجم ناجي (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الخير والعافية
تقرير مفيد ومبسط
مشكور


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله اخ كاظم على المعلومات القيمة , ولكن حسب علمي ان في اغلب المحطات التي تستخدم المراجل البخارية
water tube boiler تكون المياه الداخلة اليها معالجة عدة معاجات منها :-

1- مرحلة ترسيب الاطيان بواسطة احواض الترسيب وعن طريق الشب , وقتل الاحياء مثل البكتريا بواسطة الكلور 0
2- مرحلة انتاج ماء مقطر خالي من الاملاح ومنزوع الايونات 0
3- اظافة الهيدرازين لامتصاص الاوكسجين الذائب في الماء 0
وغيرها هذه المعالجات تجري قبل دخول الماء الى المرجل ,فكيف يكون ,القشور او الأملاح التي تسبب القشور ونموها هو وجودها أصلا في المياه المغذية للمرجل ................................... _تحياتي لك.........._


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد حسين وسمي (5 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطكم العافية


----------



## haider2012 (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة لكن احتاج لمساعدتك لمعرفة كمية الفوسفيت المتبقي في خزان Blowdown حسب الضغط علما ان الغلايات تعمل بضغط من 20-30 bar اذا امكن ادراج كمية الفوسفيت المتبقب مقابل الضغط بجدول , علما ان حقن الفوسفيت في Steam drum . مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

